# Quota-Problem



## hahni (17. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Benutzer hat beispielsweise 50 MB als Quota und es sind nur 8 MB Speicher belegt. Diese Angaben stimmen im Backend und auch auf der Konole überein. Allerdings erhalten die Absender bei einer eingehenden Mail auf diesen Webspace dennoch die Meldung, dass die "Disk Quota erschöpft" ist. Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (17. Apr. 2008)

Warum kommt denn "Disk quota exeeded", wenn noch genügend Speicher frei sein müsste? Habe extra deswegen noch einmal nachgesehen...


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

Sieh bitte mal mit:

repquota -avug

nach. Außerdem kann es sein, dass einfach das max. message size Limit des Postfix erreicht war, füge mal die Folgende Zeile zur postfix main.cf hinzu und starte postfix neu:

message_size_limit = 15000000


----------



## hahni (17. Apr. 2008)

dann erhalte ich für fraglichen eintrag:

---
web999     +-   52236   51200   52224  6days     298     0     0
---

demnach wäre die quota in der tat ausgeschöpft. doch die oberfläche und "du" im betreffenden verzeichnis "web999" sprechen eine andere sprache



der eintrag
---
message_size_limit = 200000000
---
ist auch größer als der von dir vorgeschlagene wert!

und wenn ich im verzeichnis "/var/www/web999" den befehl "du" ausführe, wären "nur" 11 statt der "50" im von "repquota -avug" belegt...

echt merkwürdig!


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps-p2

Kapitel 2.4.2


----------



## hahni (17. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine prompte Hilfe und den guten Tipp. Es hat alles gemäß Anleitung geklappt! Der Neustart von ISPConfig reicht aus, damit die Quotas neu berechnet werden oder muss man das manuell steuern?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2008)

Trotz der Änderungen von Kapitel 2.4.2 ist immer noch alles beim alten (also Speicherplatz erschöpft). Muss man die Quota-Daten aktualisieren oder neu initialisieren?


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2008)

Wenn der Speicherplatz voll ist, dann ist er voll, wir ja auch von repquota angezeigt. Um das zu behebn, musst Du den Quota Wert des Uers und / oder der Webseite auf einen höheren Wert setzen.


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2008)

Ja, aber trotz der Änderung von Kapitel 2.4.2 ist es so, dass im System 11 MB via "du" angezeigt werden, aber "repquota" von 50 MB spricht. Es kann also trotz sudo und Root-Rechten die Berechnung nicht stimmen!


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2008)

Natürlich kann es stimmen. ISPConfig zeigt Dir die Speichernutzung in den Verzeichnissen des Webs an während Repquota alle Verzeichnisse des Servers erfasst. Vermutlich liegen im /tmp Verzeichnis noch Daten des Users.


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2008)

Dies dachte ich auch! Doch die hatte ich alle gelöscht bzw. diese Dateien werden beim Server-Neustart eh alle gelöscht. Trotzdem tritt die Diskrepanz auf! Kann man die Statistiken neu berechnen lassen oder welche Verzeichnisse könnten noch Dateien enthalten?


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

die ganze Angelegenheit lässt mir leider keine Ruhe! Ich habe einmal mit "find / -user web999_info -ls" nach Dateien gesucht, die dem Benutzer noch außerhalb des Benutzerverzeichnisses gehören könnten! Glatte Fehlanzeige. Er hat aber 298 Inodes. Die kann man nicht via ISPConfig-Oberfläche hinterlegen. Könnte es daran liegen, dass der User deswegen statt der 50 MB nur 11 MB nutzen kann?

Übrigens: die User-Ansicht zeigt andere Werte als die Gruppenansicht:

---
root@server:/# repquota -avug
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/hda1
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
User            used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
web999_info +-   52252   10240   11264  6days     296     0     0


*** Report for group quotas on device /dev/hda1
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
Group           used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
web999     +-   52256   51200   52224  6days     298     0     0
---

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Nachdem ich "quotacheck -avugm" aufgerufen habe, waren die Quotas wieder identisch mit den Speicherplatzbelegungen auf dem Server. Woher kann es kommen, dass erst ein Check alles wieder am Laufen hält?


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Kannst ja ggf. mal auf einer Mailingliste der Quota tools Entwickler nachfargen, falls es dafür eine extra Mailingliste gibt.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

dennoch habe ich ein weiteres Problem: obwohl nun die Berechnungen für die Quotas stimmen, bekommen einige Benutzer beim Ändern der Benutzerkennungen die Fehlermeldung, es sei nicht genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden! Mails werden keine gebounced und Daten würden sich auch hochladen lassen.

Der Fall mit dem Speicherplatz tritt z. B. auf, wenn ein Benutzer seine Mail-Weiterleiung entfernen möchte (und damit vom 1. zum 2. Reiter wechselt). Ansonsten funktioniert alles reibungslos! Was könnte dies sein?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

das ist kein Fehler, der Speicher des Users muss <= nur des Quotas der Webseite sein. Einfach die Speicherplatzangabe korrigieren und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

das ist aber nicht das Problem! Denn wenn ein User beispielsweise 30 MB Kontingent hat und 10 MB belegt sind, darf eine solche Meldung nicht kommen, wenn er beispielsweise eine Weiterleitungs-E-Mail-Adresse anlegt (in dem Benutzerkonto ist "-1" für Kontingent eingetragen).

Also ein solch einfacher Fehler ist es leider nicht. Die Angaben der Statistik von ISPConfig stimmen mit denen von "repquota" überein. Dennoch kommt die Meldung, es wäre nicht genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden. Irgendwie verstehe ich das leider nicht!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

Es liegt hier kein Fehler vor. Diese Meldungen haben mit der Nutzung des Quotas überhaupt nichts zu tun.

-1 ist unbegrennzter quota und das ist größer als das Web Quota, außer Du hast das Web Quota auch auf -1 eingestellt. Es ist also alles korrekt, mach also bitte einfach das was Ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Dann wurde das mit einer der letzten Versionen von ISPConfig geändert? Bei den alten Versionen war es nämlich möglich, bei einer Quota von beispielsweise 50 MB beim Reiter "User & E-Mail" trotzdem als Speicherplatz "-1" anzugeben... Jedenfalls habe ich das früher immer so ohne jegliche Fehler gemacht!


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

Ja, das wurde geändert. Um sicherzustellen dass das Quota nicht umgangen werden kann.


----------



## Phantomal (19. Apr. 2008)

Hi du,

die -1 Geschichte war mit der 2.22.21 nicht da und seid meinem Upgrade auf 2.22.23 ist sie da. Vieleicht hilft dir die Info 


LG

Phanti


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Hm,

das ist mir natürlich nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich 2.2.21, 2.2.22 und nun 2.2.23 auf den Servern fahre. Wichtig ist halt, dass ich den Kunden den richtigen Sachverhalt erzähle. Von daher danke Till für die Aufklärung!

Es wird also auch in Zukunft nicht mehr möglich sein, dass man beim Benutzer "-1" angibt, wenn eine Quota für die Präsenz vergeben ist?

Um quasi "-1" zu erreichen, müsste dann der Benutzer genau die Kapazität eintragen, die sein Web maximal hat? Und was ist, wenn der Speicher nachträglich erhöht wird? Muss er dann immer händisch "nachbessern"?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2008)

-1 wird bis auf weiteres nur dann gehen, wenn Du das web auch auf -1 setzt. Vielleicht wird das später wiedr optional änderbar, in der aktuellen 2.2.23 aber nicht.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2008)

Das bedeutet aber, dass ein User nach einer Speicherplatzerweiterung selbständig das Kontingent für seinen User anpassen muss, richtig?

Und was passiert mit den bisherigen Usern, bei den "-1" in der Datenbank hinterlegt ist?


----------



## hahni (22. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

leider muss ich das Problem noch einmal aufgreifen:
Wenn ich mir mit "du" im User-Verzeichnis alles ansehe, stimmen diese Angaben mit ISPConfig überein.

Wenn ich mir allerdings mit "repquota -avug" die Werte ansehe, sind die viel höher. Selbst ein "quotacheck -avugm" behebt das Problem nicht. Könnten die beiden Dateien für die Quota-Tools oder gar das Filesystem beschädigt sein?

Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das alles okmist, Du hast nur nicht die Dateien gefunden, die den Platz belegen. Versuch es mal mit:

find -user web1_test /

wobei Du web1_test durch den Usernamen erstezen musst. Oder Du suchst nach der Gruppe des Webs:

find -group web1 /

Die Suche kann etwas dauern!


----------



## hahni (22. Apr. 2008)

"find -name web999_info" habe ich probiert! Die Gruppe allerdings noch nicht! Bei der Suche nach dem Benutzernamen: glatte Fehlanzeige. Merkwürdig ist übrigens auch, dass bei allen Benutzern mittlerweile die über repquota ermittelten Speicherbelegungen größer sind als die jeweiligen Benutzerverzeichnisse (und sich keine Dateien anderwo befinden). Aber ich probiere das noch einmal mit der Suche nach den Gruppen aus!


----------



## hahni (22. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

nachdem auch bei der Gruppen-Suche keine externen Dateien gefunden, kann ich mir es nur noch so erklären (wenn das Filesystem nicht kaputt ist):

ISPConfig verwendet "du", welches ja die Bytes der einzelnen Dateien addiert. die Quota-Tools addieren (soweit ich weiß) blockbezogen.

Unschön ist natürlich, dass der User quasi mehr freien Speicher angezeigt bekommt, als er tatsächlich zur Verfügung hat.

Wie könnte man dies ändern und warum fällt dies erst jetzt so gravierend auf? Entweder sind die einzelnen logischen Blöcke auf meiner HDD so groß oder vorher hatten die Kunden nicht so viele Einzeldateien abgelegt.

Oder auch dieser Lösungsansatz ist falsch und es hat ganz andere Gründe? auf jeden Fall verlassen sich die Kunden natürlich auf die Webstatistik!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (22. Apr. 2008)

Warum werden denn im "/tmp"-Verzeichnis teilweise 2 MB große Dateien vom Virenscanner abgelegt? War das früher auch so? (Verzeichnisse wie ""/tmp/clamav-244eddb111740043aed4d9100b6fb26c")

Ansonsten kann ich keine Unregelmäßigkeiten feststellen


----------



## hahni (23. Apr. 2008)

Also:
"tune2fs" fördert keiner am Filesystem ans Tageslicht! Meine Vermutung, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt, hat sich Gott sei Dank bewahrheitet!

Meine zweite nachträgliche Vermutung, dass die Blockgrößen zu groß sind, stimmt auch nicht! Es ist die Standardgröße von 4096 Bytes.

Von daher frage ich mich, warum heute schon wieder ein Kunde das Problem hatte, dass ISPConfig 26 MB als belegt anzeigte und die Quota von 100 MB dennoch nicht ausreichte...


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

> Von daher frage ich mich, warum heute schon wieder ein Kunde das Problem hatte, dass ISPConfig 26 MB als belegt anzeigte und die Quota von 100 MB dennoch nicht ausreichte...


Wenn Du das rausfinden möchtest, schau Dir die vorigen Posts dieses Thraed an. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die fehlenden Megabytes in Form von Dateein aiuf Deinem Rechner liegen, höchst wahrscheinlich in /tmp


----------



## hahni (23. Apr. 2008)

Nee, weil das "/tmp" nach einem Reboot komplett geleert wird und sich dann dennoch nix an den Ausgaben von "repquota" ändert.

Übrigens: "tune2fs -l /dev/hda1" zeigt folgendes an (was meiner Meinung nach korrekt sein müsste, oder):

---
root@server:/# tune2fs -l /dev/hda1
tune2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
Filesystem volume name:   <none>
Last mounted on:          <not available>
Filesystem UUID:          9c80f9de-454f-46ec-80c7-e78cf23e2d4f
Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53
Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)
Filesystem features:      has_journal filetype needs_recovery sparse_super large_file
Default mount options:    (none)
Filesystem state:         clean
Errors behavior:          Continue
Filesystem OS type:       Linux
Inode count:              9535488
Block count:              19043041
Reserved block count:     952152
Free blocks:              14683671
Free inodes:              9399616
First block:              0
Block size:               4096
Fragment size:            4096
Blocks per group:         32768
Fragments per group:      32768
Inodes per group:         16384
Inode blocks per group:   512
Last mount time:          Wed Apr 23 20:58:29 2008
Last write time:          Wed Apr 23 20:58:29 2008
Mount count:              1
Maximum mount count:      1
Last checked:             Wed Apr 23 21:01:36 2008
Check interval:           0 (<none>)
Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)
Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)
First inode:              11
Inode size:               128
Journal inode:            8
First orphan inode:       1441799
Journal backup:           inode blocks
---


----------



## hahni (26. Apr. 2008)

Obwohl die Blockgröße bei 4096 Byte liegt, belegen einige Dateien 16 k (die erheblich kleiner sind)... Was kann da nachträglich getan werden?


----------



## hahni (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till,

hier mein letzter unternommener Versuch (kann mir die Abweichung immer noch nicht erklären):

  ---
  root@server:/tmp# find /var/www/web999 -type f | xargs ls --block-size=4096 -ls | awk '{size = size + $6 ; blocks = blocks + $1 } ; END { print "Size:      " size ; print "BlockSize: " blocks * 4096 }'


Size:      3006
  BlockSize: 11702272
  ---

  Und hier noch die Quota-Tools:
  ---
  root@server:/# repquota -avug
  user quota
  web999_info --   52368       0       0            298     0     0
  group quota
  web999     +-   52372   51200   52224  4days     300     0     0
  ---

  "du"-Befehl:
  ---
  root@server:/var/www/web999# du
  32      ./web/error
  192     ./web/BZ
  1656    ./web/stats
  4       ./web/images/_notes
  864     ./web/images
  3196    ./web
  8       ./user/web999_info/web
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/tmp
  32      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/new
  32      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/cur
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/courierimapkeywords
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Sent/tmp
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Sent/new
  8       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Sent/cur
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Sent/courierimapkeywords
  32      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Sent
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Drafts/tmp
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Drafts/new
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Drafts/cur
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Drafts/courierimapkeywords
  28      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Drafts
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Junk/tmp
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Junk/new
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Junk/cur
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Junk/courierimapkeywords
  28      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Junk
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Trash/tmp
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Trash/new
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Trash/cur
  4       ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Trash/courierimapkeywords
  28      ./user/web999_info/Maildir/.Trash
  204     ./user/web999_info/Maildir
  2284    ./user/web999_info/.spamassassin
  2604    ./user/web999_info
  2608    ./user
  140     ./log/2007/07
  552     ./log/2007/08
  428     ./log/2007/09
  368     ./log/2007/10
  588     ./log/2007/11
  460     ./log/2007/12
  2540    ./log/2007
  772     ./log/2008/01
  560     ./log/2008/02
  468     ./log/2008/03
  740     ./log/2008/04
  68      ./log/2008/05
  2612    ./log/2008
  5864    ./log
  4       ./cgi-bin
  4       ./ssl
  4       ./phptmp
  11696   .
  ---

  Viele Grüße

  Hahni


----------



## hahni (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till,

eine abschließende Frage hierzu:
Ich habe im Rescue-System die beiden Daten "user.quota" und "group.quota" zwischengespeichert und dann gelöscht, weil der Fehler in der "group.quota" steckte!

Nun werden die Quotas wieder richtig berechnet. Allerdings sind die ganzen Begrenzungen hinsichtlich Quota gelöscht. Macht aber nix, weil ich bei jeder Präsenz die IP-Adresse ändern muss!

Wird durch die Änderung der IP-Adresse auch gleich die Quota mit gesetzt oder muss ich das anderweitig ansteuern?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2008)

Die Quotas werden neu angelegt, wenn Du eine Einstellung des Webs wie z.B. die IP änderst.


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till,

echt zum k...! Meine Freude war nur kurz: nach einem Tag, wo die Quota und die Statistik-Anzeige von ISPConfig stimmte, sind jetzt bei 2 Webpräsenzen, wo vorher 10 MB noch frei waren, wieder überschritten.

Woran könnte dies liegen? Gibt es irgendwas bei ISPConfig, was seit den letzten 2 Versionen "speicherhungriger" wurde? Ich weiss nicht mehr, seit welcher Version... aber der "Fehler" ist in jedem Fall nicht seit Beginn der Installation aufgetreten!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2008)

Hast Du schon von clamscan auf clamd umgestellt?


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Nein! Könnte dies in Zusammenhang mit dem Quota-Problem stehen? Gibt es ein HowTo?


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2008)

Welche Linux Distribution?



> Nein! Könnte dies in Zusammenhang mit dem Quota-Problem stehen?


Ja und nein. ClamAV wird im clamscan modus immer schlimmer beim "nicht löschen" von temporären Dateien.


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS!

Habe noch einmal nachsehen lassen! Laut Statistik in ISPConfig 27 MB von 50 MB verbraucht! Laut Quota angeblich 51 MB (also 1 MB überschritten)...


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2008)

Installier mal bitte die clamav Pakete von Ubuntu. Ich glaube das sind:

apt-get install clamav clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam

dann ruf auf:

which clamdscan

nimm den Pfad der Dir dann angezeigt wird (ich denke es müsste /usr/bin/clamdscan sein) und ersetze den clamscan Pfad in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin damit.

bitte beachte den Unterscheid clamscan und clam*d*scan im obigen text 

Dann lösche alles was mit clamav anfängt im /tmp Verzeichnis.


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Ok, probier ich nachher gleich mal aus! Dann läuft quasi clamav als Dienst und wird nicht mehr pro Instanz aufgerufen?

Vermutlich sollte ich aber die Quota noch einmal auf "-1" setzen, damit die Mails des Users zugestellt werden können. Kann es sein, dass die derzeit noch in der postfix-queue hängen?


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Also, die Pakete sind installiert. Es wurden noch andere empfohlen:
---
root@server:/# apt-get install clamav clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
  clamav-base libclamav3 libgmp3c2
Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
  unrar lha clamav-docs daemon
Empfohlene Pakete:
  arj unzoo
---
Werden die funktionserweiternd benötigt (naja, nicht direkt ), oder eher nicht installieren?

Die Änderungen habe ich vorgenommen:
---
# Configure your full path to clamscan or clamdscan
# (If you use clamdscan, see the README for directions)
# CLAMSCAN=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamscan
CLAMSCAN=/usr/bin/clamdscan
---

Ist ein Neustart von irgendeinem Dienst erforderlich?


----------



## hahni (7. Mai 2008)

Huhu Till,

ein sehr sehr guter Tipp. Nach dem Löschen und der Verzeichnisse in "/tmp" und direkt nach der Einbindung als Dienst ist die Quota wieder ok (also auf dem Wert, den auch ISPConfig oder "du" anzeigt)!

Dann war dies die Ursache ! Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine prompte Mithilfe. Wird der clamav trotzdem aktualisiert? Muss oder soll die ISPConfig-Version deinstalliert werden (was ja dann Sinn macht)?

Wie sieht es bei neuen SW-Ständen von ISPConfig aus? Werden die getroffenen Änderungen dann berücksichtigt?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2008)

> Dann war dies die Ursache ! Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine prompte Mithilfe. Wird der clamav trotzdem aktualisiert? Muss oder soll die ISPConfig-Version deinstalliert werden (was ja dann Sinn macht)?


Der ClamAV ist jetzt der von Ubuntu 6.06, der von ISPConfig wird nicht mehr verwendet.



> Wie sieht es bei neuen SW-Ständen von ISPConfig aus? Werden die getroffenen Änderungen dann berücksichtigt?


Die Änderung in der clamassassin Datei wird überschrieben, Du solltest sie vor einem Update sichern und danach einfach zurück kopieren.


----------



## hahni (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Till,

im Endeffekt liefert quasi ISPConfig immer einen clamav mit, den man gar nicht löschen kann/braucht, weil dieser beim nächsten Update wieder mit dabei ist?

Die Version von Ubuntu wird hoffentlich auch automatisch aktualisiert (Signaturen)?

Dann werde ich gleich mal schauen, ob es sich da um die v0.93 handelt. Kann man das irgendwo auslesen?

Die von Ubuntu vorgeschlagenen Pakete: sollten die auch installiert sein?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2008)

Ich befürchte, der clamav von Ubuntu 6.06 wird noch ein sehr alter sein, deshalb liefern wir einen aktuelleren bei ISPConfig mit.

Du kannst die Versionsnummer auslesen mit:

clamdscan -V


----------



## hahni (10. Mai 2008)

Unvorteilhafterweise "ClamAV 0.92/5110/Wed Dec 12 21:42:31 2007"


----------



## SpY (26. Mai 2008)

wir haben genau das gleiche problem, scheint als wurde einfach nicht ausreichend getestet bevor man eine version als "stable" bezeichnet. wenn man kunden hat, kann solch unsaubere arbeit einem das genick brechen...

es kann keine lösung sein, ispconfig ständig neu zu starten das alle kunden ihre mails bekommen


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2008)

Zitat von SpY:


> wir haben genau das gleiche problem, scheint als wurde einfach nicht ausreichend getestet bevor man eine version als "stable" bezeichnet. wenn man kunden hat, kann solch unsaubere arbeit einem das genick brechen...
> 
> es kann keine lösung sein, ispconfig ständig neu zu starten das alle kunden ihre mails bekommen


Bevor Du mit solchen Anschuldigungen um Dich wirfst, solltest Du vielleicht mal überlegen, wie viele ISPConfig Installationen es gibt. Das sind weltweit inzwischen ein paar 10.000 Installationen und es kommen täglich um die 400 Installationen und Updates hinzu. Wenn also 2 Leute solch ein Problem haben, dann ist deine Anschuldigung schon sehr weit hergeholt.

1.) Clamav != ISPConfig, es liegt kein Problem in ISPConfig oder der ISPConfig Quota Anzeige vor. Es ist ein Bug in Clamav der Seit den 0.9x Versionen besteht. Dieser Bug führt dazu, dass ClamAV manchmal "vergißt" seine eigenen temp Dateien zu löschen.

Die Lösung ist sehr einfach und wurde hier schon beschrieben, stelle Dein System auf Clamd um.


----------



## SpY (26. Mai 2008)

tut mir leid, ich wollte dir / euch weder zu nahe treten noch beleidigen. war halt nur der frust weil das ganze we keine mails zugestellt wurden


sorry nochma


----------



## hahni (27. Mai 2008)

@Till
Ich übrigens habe das nie mit ISPConfig in Zusammenhang gebracht sondern auf die Quota-Tools zurückgeführt. Was ja letztlich auch stimmte (nur dass eben für die Quota-Probleme ClamAV zuständig ist). Ich bin mit dem Support und ISPConfig seit einem 3/4 Jahr sehr zufrieden


----------



## Blackwolf (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab da ein "präventives Quota-Problem" ...

Ich habe ISPConfig nach dem "Perfect-Script" aufgesetzt, habe aber offensichtlich nach der Installation mit den Folgeschritten Probleme.

Gehostet wird ein virtueller Server bei Strato. Die /etc/fstab ist relativ leer:


```
---- /etc/fstab ---

proc  /proc       proc    defaults    0    0
none  /dev/pts    devpts  rw          0    0
```
in der /etc/mtab liest sich das so:


```
---- /etc/mtab ---
/dev/vzfs / reiserfs rw,usrquota,grpquota 0 0
tmpfs /lib/init/rw tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,nodiratime,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0
```
/dev/vzfs wird also als "/" mit quotas belegt .... auf dem Server sind aber die Dateien aquota.user und aquota.group nicht zu finden.

Gewünscht ist, das das Mailverzeichnis sowie das Webverzeichnis des jeweiligen Webs komplett limitiert wird, also /var/www/web10 z.B.

Ebenfalls gewünscht ist, das bei Überschreiten des Limits (Soft) und Beginn der Graceperiod eine Mail an den Admin des Webs abgeht ... möglichst mit individuellem Text.

Muß ich ISPConfig neu aufsetzen oder .... kann ich das nachpfriemeln?

Greetz ...
Blackwlf


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute, dass das ein virtueller server ist? Dann ist das alles ok und sollte so funktionieren, da das Quota auf virtuozzo servern vom haupt node aus gemanagt wird.

Wenn nicht, geh nochmal die Schritte zur Quota Installation durch, die im perfect setup beschrieben sind.



> Ebenfalls gewünscht ist, das bei Überschreiten des Limits (Soft) und Beginn der Graceperiod eine Mail an den Admin des Webs abgeht ... möglichst mit individuellem Text.


ISPConfig vershickt einen Quota Report einmal pro Tag an den Admin. Wenn Du mehr benötigst, wirst Du Dir dafür Scripte programmieren müssen.


----------

